# Stainless steel pasta extruder for Kitchen Machine



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello.

I'm searching for a good kitchen machine that has, as an accessory, a stainless steel pasta extruder/press. Could somebody advise me a good one with that characteristic?

Thanks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

What's your price range? 

I'm a little unclear on your requirments. When you say "extruder/press," does that mean it needs to be an extruder? Or, can it be a roller/cutter? 

By "stainless," how much other than the extruder plates and the rollers needs to be stainless? No plastic? Or no chrome over steel? 

The Kitchen Aid pasta maker (roller) is very nice. Bosch makes an excellent extruder that works with the meat grinder of their big mixer. You can get a pasta extruder set for the Electrolux Assistent. And so on, and so forth.

In fact all the big deal home mixer manufactuerers sell attachments which roll or extrudes pasta one way or the other -- all of them pretty good or better -- none of the inexpensive. It seems to me that the first task is to choose the machine. You'll want to look at Bosch, Cuisinart, Electrolux, Kitchen Aid, Viking, and possibly Hamilton Beach. 

If you're serious about pasta, but less so about a mixer, you might want to think about getting a dedicated pasta machine like an Atlas with its own motor. 

BDL


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!
I've got no price range actually; it has to be an extruder since I will use it especially with penne, maccheroni etc. I saw that the new Bosch MUM 86 Pro looks great but it doesn't seem that the pasta discs are in stainless steel.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Bosch plates are aluminum, I think. I'm not trying to talk you to anything, but do wonder why that would be an issue? Why stainless specifically?

BDL


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Because I know it's the most durable and safer for unhealthy metals releases material.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a Kitchen Aid pasta press, which seems to use plastic/metal compound plates; but I don't know what the metal is. Other than that, and the Bosch aluminum; the rest of the good mixers' pasta extruders seem to come with plastic plates.

Maybe someone else knows of something else.

Good luck with your search,
BDL


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

With the occasion I'd like to ask if it's better to store bread into an air tight container or into a normal bread tin, like the WMF ones; I'd like to ask what is the best made of stainless steel baking trays and tins for bread.

Thanks


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Even a stand alone stainless steel pasta extruder could do the job for me, the problem is finding one. I hope that someone knows some.


----------



## lgc (Nov 16, 2008)

Stand-alone ones, the ones that are considered the best are Atlas and Imperia. I have an Imperia, and it's great. It is 100% metal, and as far as I know it's all stainless steel.

Imperia Italian Double Cutter Pasta Machine SP150: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

It is hand-cranked, but you can buy a separate motor as well (which I haven't used).


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but unfortunately that machine doesn't extrude pasta so I can't get shapes like penne, macaroni etc.


----------



## mmdunne (Jan 21, 2010)

How about the Atlas Manual Pasta Extruder Regina availale at Amazon.com?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The plates are plastic set in chrome-over-steel, but the OP only wants stainless. I'm not convinced by his reasoning, but it's his. 

BDL


----------



## mid (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't got a strict reasoning, I'm only asking if the die cast metal(material of which some pasta extruders are made of) and the bronze(others pasta extruders are made with that material) release unhealthy substances during food processing.


----------



## miraz (Jun 15, 2008)

The point of the bronze dies is that they leave the extruded pasta with a rougher surface than a plastic or stainless die, this will change the way that the surface of the pasta will carry a sauce. Pasta extruded through a smooth, polished die has too fine a surface finish.

I'm not aware of any health concerns with the metal dies - all of the large scale extruders use metal dies, and most of the high-end machines use the traditional bronze dies.


----------



## shermie (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is the manual hand-crank clamp-on type.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I missed the part where you asked. But if that's the question, the answer is "no." Bronze is safe, aluminum is safe, chrome over steel is safe, plastic is safe, plastic inserts in aluminum or chrome over steel dies are safe, too. 

BDL


----------



## jccampb (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got one, and tried it for the first time today ... the manual sucks -snicker- ... One page in english and no definition as to the nature of the 5 dies that come with the unit. It makes either Rigatoni ( Rigatoni Large, ridged tubes with square-cut ends.) , Maccheroni (Ridged, slightly rounded tubes. ), Maccheroncini, (Similar to maccheroni, but narrower and cut into short pieces. )Bucatini (Hollow, spaghetti-like strands)and Fusilli ("Spirals" or corkscrew-shaped twists. ) by "trafilare" method which is "to extrude". Atlas's sole 'recipe' is 16 oz flour, (I used semolina) and four room temperature eggs. Had no clue (and still don't) as to keeping the output separated so ended uo with a glommed together mess (a serious problem but it tasted good though). the clamping mechanism to hold the machine down is a joke, fits on my commercial steel tables but is a concept designed by an engineer ... the "Oh! I didn't know you wanted it to actually work!" gang. I'll have to third-world engineer a system to actually hold the darn thing down while you crank it ... and it'd be grand if the dies were bronze ..
jccampb


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Does it matter if food matter touches aluminum or is it that food should not actually be cooked in aluminum (when heat is applied)?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Aluminum reacts with acidic foods like wine and tomatoes, and give them an off color, smell and taste. Aluminum in cookware, antacids, or from other dietary vectors, is perfectly safe and does not cause Alzheimers or have any other known adverse health effects. 

BDL


----------

